# Vertical Rigging



## Tyler Herron (Feb 8, 2015)

I've got lots of random questions and ideas today. All of which I have ideas about but want to get other opinions. Here's what I got. I have a stick of truss (30' of 12" box). I want to hang 4 "pillars" of movers from this rig in between 3 screens. Attached is a picture.

Some of the limitations. The movers must be hanging down. They aren't rated to be hung from a vertical pipe facing outwards. They are Elation Platinum Spot 5Rs and Beam 5Rs. Also, the entire "plane" of this has to stay within an 18" depth. The truss is hanging about 3" in front of the proscenium and we have a motorized screen that rolls in about 18" in front of the proscenium. This whole rig will hang in that space. I say that because my first thought was doing 4 pieces of vertical truss from the top and chesseboroughing pipe out to hang the movers off of.

Attached is a picture of what I'm thinking. Do you guys have any thoughts? For what it's worth, the movers are 3' apart vertically. Each screen is 8' tall by 7' wide with a 2' gap between each one.


----------



## MikeJ (Feb 8, 2015)

Corner blocks from vertical trusses might be better, if you can get the right length for your horizontal truss spacing. Another option would be A rope ladder made from 1/4" steel cable and sch 40 aluminum tubing, it has to be made right, and with correct nicopress fittings, but it has been done very well in the past by many productions.
The only caveat is that is you have fast movements, you lights will tend to sway. If you can put a light ratchet strap to an anchor or heavy weight just below each, it can help out a lot.

You can also get cleats to secure the verticals to the horizontals, just make sure they are speced for vertical hangs.

Even with a vertical hang of truss, almost anyway you do it, the overall truss structure will still tip upstage towards the bottom, ladders would not, but will rock more. Its all a compromise.


----------



## Footer (Feb 9, 2015)

PRG actually has something that does exactly that. They have a ladder system that essentially forms trapezes that they can hang from. The entire rig usually hangs off a steel truss and you build it as it goes out. Lots of pins but it does work rather well. Last time I touched it was on the 2013 maroon 5 tour. 



If you get someone who is good with a welder they could build it for you rather easily.


----------



## DuckJordan (Feb 9, 2015)

Some country act Had the rope ladder thing. They put 100lbs of stage weight at the base of the ladder to limit the sway and swing of the ladders. worked out really well.


----------



## doctrjohn (Feb 9, 2015)

Take a look at Cosmic Truss' new U-Torm product; it is designed for exactly what you are trying to do with your movers:
http://www.germanlightproducts.com/products/u-torm/

Best,
John


----------



## MarshallPope (Feb 9, 2015)

It seems like this could be a quick and easy kee-klamp project, as well, as long as everything is well safetied.


----------



## JLicklider (Feb 9, 2015)

I have something that might work. A varation of an Altman ladder type frame. We had them made, for a lot cheaper, to do this same kind of setup. If you're coming down here tomorrow I can show you!


----------



## de27192 (Feb 11, 2015)

JLicklider said:


> I have something that might work. A varation of an Altman ladder type frame. We had them made, for a lot cheaper, to do this same kind of setup. If you're coming down here tomorrow I can show you!



If this is something you want to do repeatedly, or for install - then yes, buy moving light ladders. The Cosmic Truss system, or the Doughty Engineering system (I think the Doughty one is a way better design); are great for giving modular arrangements; but if you're sticking to the same theme, any truss company should be able to weld an aluminium pipe frame for you with the correct dimensions to hang your chosen movers. Of course if buying something pre-made, check the dimensions. You have physically small movers, but if the frames have been designed for Varlites they will be far bigger than you need!

For a once off or a cheap solution, I would hang the truss you have vertically, and then use a pair of swivel clamps and scaff pipe to make each boom arm from the truss. You can attach the clamps in either orientation on the 5Rs so the boom arm going up-down stage should not be a problem. The truss will lean forward a bit - even when flown from them top - and due to being small truss, will be fairly unstable when the movers are moving. For that reason, this system will only really work if you can somehow secure the base of the truss tower to the stage.


----------



## Tyler Herron (Feb 11, 2015)

That U-Torm product looks interesting. I think for this particular project we might go with welding something. This project is still in the idea phase, so it may not even get to production.

I meant to message you Joey but ran out of time yesterday. Had some things come up here and wasn't able to get down there to see you guys. Heard the show was great though! Saw some pics and it looked fun!

Thanks a bunch for the help guys! You rock1


----------

